# The best small town for Halloween?



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's one to avoid: 
Anoka, MN claims to be the Halloween capital of the world, but DO NOT BE FOOLED. They hardly do anything any more. There is a parade, a pageant, and some kids stuff, but it's not really aimed at adults and not very fun. I grew up there and we couldn't even wear costumes to school. Some Halloween capital!


----------



## onipar (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the heads-up. I did in fact come across their claim and was considering it, though it was sort of out of the way.

Right now I'm leaning towards Salem or Sleepy Hollow simply because they are both in driving distance and well-known destinations. 

But I would still love to find a little-known small town that rocks it out for Halloween. I'm talking town-wide celebrations for the entire weekend.


----------

